# What type of computer of this type should I get?



## CannonFodder (Apr 1, 2011)

I'm in the business for a handheld computer with atleast 80gb memory, flash port, enough power to run videos and such around $300.

Are there any of the sort?
I saw one once, but the company that sold them no longer does so.


----------



## Kivaari (Apr 1, 2011)

A small netbook can be held and used at the same time, although it may not be a great idea if you get one with a hard drive. My 9" Eee can also fit in the pockets of a few of my jackets. It runs videos fine, has a SD Card slot and USB ports, and most come with hard drives that hold more than 80GB.

Other than that, look at smartphones and tablets, I don't know enough about them to recommend anything.


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 2, 2011)

Sponge Cat said:


> A small netbook can be held and used at the same time, although it may not be a great idea if you get one with a hard drive. My 9" Eee can also fit in the pockets of a few of my jackets. It runs videos fine, has a SD Card slot and USB ports, and most come with hard drives that hold more than 80GB.
> 
> Other than that, look at smartphones and tablets, I don't know enough about them to recommend anything.


 I don't think a smartphone or tablet would have enough juice or space.


----------



## LLiz (Apr 2, 2011)

Gigabyte make a nice range of convertible tablet computers, I myself am considering getting the Gigabyte T1125N although it might be out of your price range. But they also make a range of Atom based tablets too. 

Btw, If you don't mind spending a little more, the T1125N might be a good choice, as you could use it as a desktop, a tablet and a notebook. 

Anyway check out their site, they have lots of nice cheap models too. 

http://www.gigabyte.com.au/products/product-page.aspx?pid=3566#kf


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 2, 2011)

LLiz said:


> Gigabyte make a nice range of convertible tablet computers, I myself am considering getting the Gigabyte T1125N although it might be out of your price range. But they also make a range of Atom based tablets too.
> 
> Btw, If you don't mind spending a little more, the T1125N might be a good choice, as you could use it as a desktop, a tablet and a notebook.
> 
> ...


 I said _*handheld*_


----------



## AshleyAshes (Apr 2, 2011)

I think that what you're looking for doesn't exist.  You want the features of a netbook in something the size of a cellphone and you want it for $300.  You're going to have to give up on one of these three requirements.


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 2, 2011)

AshleyAshes said:


> I think that what you're looking for doesn't exist.  You want the features of a netbook in something the size of a cellphone and you want it for $300.  You're going to have to give up on one of these three requirements.


 Alright I can go for more money, but I was hoping for $300 cause I'm cheap and I once was going to buy a model that was filled all three requirements.  Unfortunately the model is no longer in production and you can only buy them used.


----------



## Lobar (Apr 2, 2011)

Netbooks are great if you know how to use DaemonTools.  You'll never miss the physical optical drive.

Also a 720p (or 768) screen is essential, or windows just get to be too damn big.


----------



## Kivaari (Apr 2, 2011)

AshleyAshes said:


> I think that what you're looking for doesn't exist.  You want the features of a netbook in something the size of a cellphone and you want it for $300.  You're going to have to give up on one of these three requirements.


 
Pretty much this. 

I did a bit of looking, if you are ok with carrying it around, I think the 9" Eees are the smallest netbooks that don't have pathetic performance. They are only available used now, but are pretty cheap. If battery life is a concern, you will probably have to jump up to 10" netbooks, as newer ones tend to have much better battery life.

I think you should decide the most you can spend, and the biggest thing you can deal with using, otherwise we are kind of guessing if something is what you are looking for or not. Also, what else will you use it for besides videos?


----------



## AshleyAshes (Apr 2, 2011)

CannonFodder said:


> Alright I can go for more money, but I was hoping for $300 cause I'm cheap and I once was going to buy a model that was filled all three requirements. Unfortunately the model is no longer in production and you can only buy them used.



Then what you are looking for is probably an Ultra Mobile PC or 'UMPC' and they start at about $500.  Get Googling.


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 2, 2011)

AshleyAshes said:


> Then what you are looking for is probably an Ultra Mobile PC or 'UMPC' and they start at about $500.  Get Googling.


 What model do you suggest and price?


----------



## AshleyAshes (Apr 2, 2011)

CannonFodder said:


> What model do you suggest and price?



I wouldn't suggest it.  You're looking at probably spending $1000 in order to get something that's crappier than a netbook.  It's such an unpopular market that most retailers don't carry the things and there isn't a wide range of selection.


----------



## LLiz (Apr 2, 2011)

CannonFodder said:


> I said _*handheld*_


 
Yeah, but they're handheld if you use them in tablet mode...


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 2, 2011)

AshleyAshes said:


> I wouldn't suggest it.  You're looking at probably spending $1000 in order to get something that's crappier than a netbook.  It's such an unpopular market that most retailers don't carry the things and there isn't a wide range of selection.


 Found one, mediocre performance but reasonable cost.


----------



## AshleyAshes (Apr 2, 2011)

CannonFodder said:


> Found one, mediocre performance but reasonable cost.



Link?  I'm curious to see what this piece of crap is.


----------



## Commiecomrade (Apr 2, 2011)

To be honest, CannonFodder, I wouldn't even bother.


----------



## Bobskunk (Apr 2, 2011)

you want a 15" laptop crammed into an original sharp wizard

NOPE


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 2, 2011)

AshleyAshes said:


> Link?  I'm curious to see what this piece of crap is.


 Is a 1.6ghz, 160gb, 2gb ram UMPC for $400.


----------



## AshleyAshes (Apr 2, 2011)

CannonFodder said:


> Is a 1.6ghz, 160gb, 2gb ram UMPC for $400.


I said 'Link'.


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 2, 2011)

*edit*
nvm, I know where this thread is going.


----------



## AshleyAshes (Apr 2, 2011)

CannonFodder said:


> *edit*
> nvm, I know where this thread is going.



Actually, I'm just wondering what it is, because with those specs and price point... It sounds like you just bought a slightly overpriced netbook.  If there is a UMPC with an Intel Atom at that price point, I'm ligitimately curious.


----------



## Runefox (Apr 2, 2011)

Wait, this isn't a plug PC is it? ... I guess not, you said handheld. I'm still confused as to what you're looking for, but if you found it, then great.


----------



## LLiz (Apr 2, 2011)

At the risk to being scorned for supposedly saying the wrong thing again....

Have you considered the ASUS Eee Slate?
http://www.asus.com/product.aspx?P_ID=QhWKR7Fmv4jDLbBY

I have no idea how much it costs and what the specs are, but its a handheld PC...


----------



## theinkfox (Apr 4, 2011)

for about $200 you can own one of those crappy chinese tablets
i have one and i feel very satisfied
it came with
A-GPS
WiFi
intergated 3G
10.2" screen, 1024x600
samsung CPU 1Ghz
android 2.1
2 T-Flash ports up to 64GB
LAN port
2 usb host ports (for pendrives or cameras)
1.3 mp webcam
flash 10.1


----------



## LLiz (Apr 4, 2011)

Does it let you access Facebook?


----------



## theinkfox (Apr 4, 2011)

LLiz said:


> Does it let you access Facebook?


 
it also came with android market
so you can download the facebook app, but if you don't want to, you can download the php5 libs for android browser


----------

